# PIn and Collar - Omega SMP 'moonwatch' braclet



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Can anybody point me to a link where I can buy a pin and collar for my 2254 Seamaster bracelet? I was adding the extra link on last night and when I pushed the pin through the collar to lock it all in place it just dropped out the other side of the bracelet :laughing2dw:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

May as well carry on talking to myself :laughing2dw:

What I need is: Omega Seamaster 1610-930 Removable Link Steel Pin & Tube

...and these guys have them for £11.99 https://www.swisswatchspares.com

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> May as well carry on talking to myself :laughing2dw:
> 
> What I need is: Omega Seamaster 1610-930 Removable Link Steel Pin & Tube
> 
> ...


 I'll talk to you mate, how's it going? :tongue:

Glad you got your pin and tube sorted, nice one :thumbs_up: Watch looks bloody awesome as well, even from the back :yes:


----------

